# Vienna Acoustics Beethoven Concert Grand vs Legacy Audio Classic HD vs Triangle 30th Anniversary Comete / Antal



## peace train (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and noticed that people here seem to know quite a bit about speakers. So here's my situation: I have a soon-to-be recapped and fully restored HH Scott 299C tube amp that's going to be looking for a nice set of speakers for a home audio set-up. It's a 30 watt amp, and from reviews I've read, is a little rolled off on the low end.

I've found some good deals on the high sensitivity speakers mentioned, and there isn't an audio store locally that has them to audition.

If I go for the the Triangle 30th Anniversary Cometes, I'm thinking of pairing a REL sub with it. I've heard monitors with subs are generally more dynamic than floor standers (correct me if I'm wrong). But I've also heard the Triangle 30th Anniversary Antal, the Legacy Audio Classic HD, and the Vienna Acoustics Beethoven Concert Grand are all respectable speakers. I just don't know enough about each speaker's sound signature to make a decision.

What can anyone tell me about these speakers in general...and/or in comparison to the others? Is there any one in particular that would make a great match? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry I can't comment on those particular speakers as I have never heard them.
As for bookshelf & sub vs floor standers, I prefer floor standers hands down.
For the cost of the speakers you are considering I highly recommend you figure out a way to audition prior to purchase.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The only ones I have heard are the Vienna Acoustics and they are very nice speakers.
I also think you should find someplace to audition before you purchase.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. 30 watts will drive many speakers, but not to high levels if the speaker isn't very effecient. The more efficient a speaker is, the louder it will play with the same power input. But, if possible, hearing some speakers connected to your amp would be ideal. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a big fan of Triangle and have enjoyed every pair I have listened to. I really do think that the French make some great speakers with Focal being one of my all time favorites. It might be worth also looking for a used pair of Avantgarde's. They are fantastically efficient and I have listened to them with a Tube Amplifier and REL Subwoofer and it is a great combo.

Legacy and Vienna Acoustics are also excellent. It really is unfortunate that you cannot audition any of these brands as they are all excellent, but do offer different sonic signatures. I do think the Triangle's would probably be the easiest load discounting any Avantgarde model.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dmark1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Peace Train:

The closest Legacy Audio audition site to you is in Los Angeles, CA, about a 6 hour drive from Tempe AZ. The dealer there, James Thompson, is extremely knowledgable about the Legacy line of speakers. It would be worth the trip to go there and hear the speakers for yourself. The Legacy Classic HDs will give you solid output down to about 30 Hz in-room. If you need to go below that for organ music or soundtracks, you can always add a subwoofer later. In general, Legacy speakers are very sensitive and dynamic.

You can reach James at (818)732-one-four-four-eight or james at legacyaudio dot com. Tell him Dennis Markley sent ya! 

If you're not willing to travel to CA, or have other questions, drop me a PM.


----------



## JThompson (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello peace train, and welcome to the forum!

dMark1 is spot on with his Classic HD and optional subwoofer upgrade recommendation. This is also a nice feature of the Classic HD- the ability to upgrade in the future with a matching sub.

Here is a Classic HD review from France: http://www.legacyaudio.com/details-...-delivers-extreme-clarity-in-stereo-prestige/

If you have any questions, or would like to visit, I am happy to help.

Best,
James
jamest at legacyaudio dot com


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to sell Vienna and they are power hungry speakers. That said they image quite well and look amazing(high WAF).


----------



## peace train (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I've decided to check out RMAF 2012 to demo speakers and other gear firsthand. I'm sure it will be an auditorily enlightening experience!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I would look at SVS, HSU, and even Outlaw for subs. I saw a frequency plot of a REL sub done by Home Theater Magazine and these guys either duffed the measurements (which I don't suspect) or the REL sub is just way over priced for its capabilities. Either way, take a look at the companies I've mentioned.


----------

